# Moving from Qatar to Hong Kong



## PK Bishoyi (Nov 17, 2020)

Hey All,

I'm a Indian bachelor living in Qatar. Making about USD 2000 a month, Living a good life and saving around 1300USD.
Is it recommended to move to Hong kong, Considering that I'll make around 30K HKD a month and I need to save at least around 10-12K HKD.


----------

